# I can't shoot with my head straight up



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

It reminds me of Michelle Ragsdale in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llhNIbqumHs&NR=1


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Have you ever thought of raising your peep, and resighting in your sight? keeping everything in an Archer's "T" position.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> Have you ever thought of raising your peep, and resighting in your sight? keeping everything in an Archer's "T" position.


My peep is already really high. Most people can't shoot my bow without making their anchor a lot lower. I put my knuckles on my bottom teeth for my anchor. It's just how it feels natural to me.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*bad habits. hard to break*

i see this a lot archers w/ bad habits most cant do it the same way every time, my q is does the bow fit proper?are you sure.. 100%check it out:shade:


----------



## BackstrapAssasn (Jan 30, 2010)

*same question*

Don't mean to impose on this thread but I actually had the exact same question. Only difference is that I am just beginning my archery career and have actually not even shot my bow yet. After getting it tuned I have been drawing it repeatedly trying to decide if it is comfortable, like asa has said it seems to work but I definately could have my head/neck more straight. Before I form and solidify all the bad habits I have been desperately trying to avoid, could anyone speak on what ideal form would be???

Thanks Dan


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

BackstrapAssasn said:


> Don't mean to impose on this thread but I actually had the exact same question. Only difference is that I am just beginning my archery career and have actually not even shot my bow yet. After getting it tuned I have been drawing it repeatedly trying to decide if it is comfortable, like asa has said it seems to work but I definately could have my head/neck more straight. Before I form and solidify all the bad habits I have been desperately trying to avoid, could anyone speak on what ideal form would be???
> 
> Thanks Dan


Search nuts&bolts threads he started!


----------

